# Snowex 575 nC code



## Ravenwood21 (Mar 10, 2017)

have a snowex 575 that is only 2 months old. was running fine last night but this morning I am getting a NC code. I believe the code stands for not connected but everything is connected and practically new. Has anyone ever had this problem or is there something I am just missing? Again, it ran fine last night.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Based on a google search, the manual (link beliw) says to check the fuse as well as the connections

http://library.snowexproducts.com/snowexproducts/pdffiles/70445.01_051516.pdf


----------



## MrsC2017 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ravenwood21 said:


> have a snowex 575 that is only 2 months old. was running fine last night but this morning I am getting a NC code. I believe the code stands for not connected but everything is connected and practically new. Has anyone ever had this problem or is there something I am just missing? Again, it ran fine last night.


Did you ever figure out the problem? Mine is doing the same thing...


----------



## Snow Dealer Tech (Jan 7, 2021)

"NC" is a no connection code. Your controller isn't able to communicate with the spreader module. Check your plug to the spreader, at the back of your controller, and where the control harness enters the vehicle harness.


----------



## MrsC2017 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have checked all my connections, all my fuses and all my wires.


----------



## greg.phipps (1 mo ago)

MrsC2017 said:


> I have checked all my connections, all my fuses and all my wires.


 Having same problems. /Did you figure yours out?


----------

